# Building a triangle flag display box



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

I know I have seen an article in one of the woodworking magazines describing how to build a flag box, but I can't seem to find it. Does anyone have any links or information plans for building one?

Thanks

Splinters


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

This plan was featured in Wood magazine: Flag display case Oct 2002 page 82


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Splinters, I have one that's a Word Document, several pages long. I'll send it to you via PM as an attachment, because I'm not sure how to post it here.


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the responses…


----------

